# NCAA Tourney 2nd Round Saturday 3/18 Games



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)




----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

ATLANTA REGIONAL AT GREENSBORO NC
1:10 PM ET: (8) George Washington vs. (1) Duke 

MINNEAPOLIS REGIONAL AT JACKSONVILLE FL
3:20 PM ET: (11) Wisc. Milwaukee vs. (3) Florida 

WASHINGTON DC REGIONAL AT GREENSBORO NC
3:40 PM ET: (7) Wichita State vs. (2) Tennessee 

WASHINGTON DC REGIONAL AT SAN DIEGO
5:30 PM ET: (5) Washington vs. (4) Illinois

MINNEAPOLIS REGIONAL AT SALT LAKE CITY
5:40 PM ET: (12) Montana vs. (4) Boston College 

ATLANTA REGIONAL AT JACKSONVILLE FL
5:50 PM ET: (12) Texas A&M vs. (4) LSU

OAKLAND REGIONAL AT SAN DIEGO CA
8:00 PM ET: (10) Alabama vs. (2) UCLA

ATLANTA REGIONAL AT SALT LAKE CITY UT
8:10 PM ET: (6) Indiana vs. (3) Gonzaga 

:banana: Should be some good games!


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

IU-Gonzaga

Duke-GW

Bama-UCLA

Clear your schedules for those three


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

George Washington has some great pressure defense, but they are so over-matched in the frontcourt. Pops Mensah-Bonsu got the definition of a ticky-tack foul, his second, so he's done for the half. Williams and McRoberts are just going to have their way with the other Colonials big men.

Redick has two fouls now also, but it hardly matters with Duke up 16. They're basically playing at home. Loud in there.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

UNC-W isn't Duke, but keep in mind what GW did to them in 2 1/2 minutes.

Pops, Redick, Williams with 2 fouls.

Playing at home - that's what you get for being the #1 seed.

JJ needs to get going.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Rawse said:


> George Washington has some great pressure defense, but they are so over-matched in the frontcourt. Pops Mensah-Bonsu got the definition of a ticky-tack foul, his second, so he's done for the half. Williams and McRoberts are just going to have their way with the other Colonials big men.
> 
> Redick has two fouls now also, but it hardly matters with Duke up 16. They're basically playing at home. Loud in there.


Shelden Williams elbows Mike Hall in the throat, and gets a +1. Then he clearly bodies Maureece Rice on that block, and it is called clean. Pops Mensah Bonsu gets called for a freaking hand check for a crucial foul, and Duke players have hand checked on every posession the entire game. Other plays too. It wasn't the whole half, but it was the stretch where Duke took control of the game. Certainly GW has played poorly as well. They've had their opportunities to stay in this game, but missed a bunny or two that would have stemmed the big Duke run, and have been ice cold from the outside. 

We'll see how the second half goes...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Watters sees everything that Shelden Williams does without fail,just like superman with x-ray vision and never sees a damned thing that anyone does against Duke.It's rather interesting...And it makes him look foolish.GW has done more slapping at the ball without getting called for it than any team I've seen all season...I see that with my eyes.They appear to be a bunch of thugs who have nearly injured half of Duke's squad...But you'd probably cheer for that.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Diable said:


> Watters sees everything that Shelden Williams does without fail,just like superman with x-ray vision and never sees a damned thing that anyone does against Duke.It's rather interesting...And it makes him look foolish.GW has done more slapping at the ball without getting called for it than any team I've seen all season...I see that with my eyes.They appear to be a bunch of thugs who have nearly injured half of Duke's squad...But you'd probably cheer for that.


C'mon, Diable. Duke has been bullying GW all day. It's not like it hasn't been physical from GW's side, but they're getting called for it a lot more consistently.

That said, GW doesn't deserve to win this game. I can't remember the last time I've seen so many misses from that close in. Offensive rebounds don't mean jack if you don't get second chance buckets.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I want to see what Regis Koundjia is made of. I hope he gets minutes after Pops leaves. He is one of the most athletic players I have ever seen but he has no ability to score on his own. He sure hasn't lived up to his recruiting rank...


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

...and yet it is Shelden Williams that nearly breaks Mike Hall's nose. 

GW had a chance in this one, but couldn't convert offensively. Ice cold from the outside, but more importantly, the guards couldn't convert when they beat Duke on the perimeter and got into the lane. 

Duke is a very, very good team. If Melch, Dockery, and Nelson can provide at least a bit of consistent offense from the outside, this team isn't going to lose in March.

As for Koundjia, he's definitely talented. His feel for the game is poor, and he has an awful shooting touch. It will be interesting to see what Maureece Rice and Koundjia can do next year...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Looking at whose left in the bracket I think that Horford-Noah and Davis-Thomas are the two best frontcourts in the tournament. UConn's Armstrong-Boone would be nice but Boone has just fallen off...

For people who haven't seen much of Joakim Noah they are in for a treat here...


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

McRoberts is a huge asset in the press break. He's a solid ballhandler and he can pass over the defense. That's a great strategy to have Paulus and McRoberts bring the ball up the court and have everyone else clear the floor.

And a few of his passes today were just sick.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Wonder if UW-M can play with Florida...I don't see much of the Horizon conference so I have no clue.

I bet I am the only one who noticed that the slow white boy did a great job defending Pinnock today,Of course he is a very bad defender just all the other slow white boys.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Jonathan Watters said:


> ...and yet it is Shelden Williams that nearly breaks Mike Hall's nose.


HOLD UP NOW

Please tell me you aren't referring to the rebound Williams grabbed followed by that acting job by Mike Hall. I just rewound and watched it 5 times. As Williams is pivoting (no doubt, "throwing elbows" according to Duke haters), Hall acts like Williams just hit him in the head. Too bad the CBS camera man was diretly behind the play. They showed it in slow motion - Williams hit his shoulder. Nice try though. My favorite part was a half a second later when Hall turned to the official to with a face of "did you see that?" Hall noticed that the official wasn't paying attention so he reached across Paulus' chest and attemtped to grab his jersey.

As for the officiating - Hightower and his crews love Duke. You should have known what was coming before the game even started.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*ACC 5-0 *****es*


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Hopefully, Wichita State can overcome this biased officiating and give me something to be proud about in my bracket.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Diable said:


> *ACC 5-0 *****es*


Is that a shock? You have 3 REALLY good teams. The rest of the conference was piss poor, so if you had FSU and Maryland in the Tournament you can pretty much bet you'd be 5-2 at this point. Not that it isn't an accomplishment, but when you only have 4 teams in the tournament, and 3 are REALLY good and the other wins in a very unimpressive and uninteresting 7/10 matchup, it's not a big shock.

Good call on Horford and Noah Jsimo (although it's not like you're the first person to say they are the best front court in the country), I count Florida as the Final Four team that I have that will win my my bracket. Because after the Kansas debacle, I pretty much need everything to go right from now on.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Rawse said:


> Hopefully, Wichita State can overcome this biased officiating and give me something to be proud about in my bracket.


 WSU is up at the half 30-25.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

TM said:


> HOLD UP NOW
> 
> Please tell me you aren't referring to the rebound Williams grabbed followed by that acting job by Mike Hall. I just rewound and watched it 5 times. As Williams is pivoting (no doubt, "throwing elbows" according to Duke haters), Hall acts like Williams just hit him in the head. Too bad the CBS camera man was diretly behind the play. They showed it in slow motion - Williams hit his shoulder. Nice try though. My favorite part was a half a second later when Hall turned to the official to with a face of "did you see that?" Hall noticed that the official wasn't paying attention so he reached across Paulus' chest and attemtped to grab his jersey.
> 
> As for the officiating - Hightower and his crews love Duke. You should have known what was coming before the game even started.


That's fine. He hit him in the shoulder. He still spun, swung his elbow and hit a guy who, if I remember correctly, wasn't even attempting to pressure him on the rebound. Very Karl Malone-esque, and to call it just pivoting is the height of bias. 

Of course he didn't mean to hit him, but when you are "pivoting" in that manner, it is going to happen from time to time. Not a big deal, but I just found it ironic after the comment about GW trying to injure Duke players.

And yes, Hall definitely returned the cheap shot with one of his own...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Milwaukee looks like their run is done and Wichita State can win this game. This is theirs for the taking if they want it.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Man, the Panthers are toast.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

It looks like the Gators are going to the round of sixteen.They just appear to have way too much talent for UWM.I think this is the first time I've seen them play much since they played Wake and Syracuse in the Garden in Coaches vs Cancer(?)Looks as though they have the necessary parts to make a run if they can put it all together in the upcoming rounds.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

How much will Florida be favored by assuming OSU beats G'Town? (not even close to a safe assumption, btw...)


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Florida = Final Four team, period. NOBODY has a front court as good as theirs.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Tennessee is fouling like crazy. They are going to be in the penalty pretty soon.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The free throw shooting by Wichita State is going to save them. Tennessee is playing much better today.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Corey Brewer and Joakim Noah sure were impressive for Florida today. I see them going deep...


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Man, what's up with Florida.. they are usually out by now!


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Just think about the Gators with Drejer, Roberson, Walsh, Boggan, Abukar, and Appleby on top of what they already have...

Obviously those players being around would have changed recruiting and it might not have been the great mix they have right now, but it is still kind of a scary thought...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

wichita state needs a score bad.lucky that Tennessee hasn't taken advantage of their drought.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Jonathan Watters said:


> Just think about the Gators with Drejer, Roberson, Walsh, Boggan, Abukar, and Appleby on top of what they already have...
> 
> Obviously those players being around would have changed recruiting and it might not have been the great mix they have right now, but it is still kind of a scary thought...


Drejer blows and Boggan, Abuker, and Appleby were A-W-F-U-L when they were there. I still can't figure out what the big deal about Drejer was... biggest waste of talent ever.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Tennessee blows... how on Earth did they beat Florida twice?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't think that Tennessee is that good,but they've certainly provided two of the three great games here in Greensboro,This one looks like it will go down to the last shot too


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Jonathan Watters said:


> who, if I remember correctly, wasn't even attempting to pressure him on the rebound. Very Karl Malone-esque, and to call it just pivoting is the height of bias.


Williams does like that after nearly every rebound. To ignore the fact that guys grab at him and ball after nearly every rebound and to imply he was at fault for doing that is the height of bias... Hall's fault for running too close to him... You come up with a better work for "pivoting" and I'll use it.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

That was a big trey...Tennessee misses the front end.Misses both Ft's Shockers up five with 50.5 left on the line for two


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Wichita State is showing everyone just how for real the Valley is. And to think the Shockers return 6 of their top 8 players next year and 4 starters.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Need to hit their FT's and they should be on their way to DC...Up five with 38.7 left


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

UF still has a shot at this


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)




----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

unbelievable


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Go Shocks! Go Valley!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Go Shocks!

You guys wouldn't believe what it's like here. All anyone has been talking about is how the Shockers are doing. It's crazy.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Nice win by Wichita St. :clap:


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Anima said:


> Go Shocks!
> 
> You guys wouldn't believe what it's like here. All anyone has been talking about is how the Shockers are doing. It's crazy.


I'm from Milwaukee. I believe it.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Montana is playing unconscious basketball. It's just amazing.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Wichita State! Woo hoo! My bracket lives!

Actually, with Kansas and Michigan State (and Southern Illinois) all out, my bracket's trash. At this point, I'm just pulling for all the mid-majors. I'd love to see Montana knock off BC.

Tennessee is so damn dirty. Good to see Major Wingate get his mouth shut. What an idiot.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Rawse said:


> Wichita State! Woo hoo! My bracket lives!
> 
> Actually, with Kansas and Michigan State (and Southern Illinois) all out, my bracket's trash. At this point, I'm just pulling for all the mid-majors. I'd love to see Montana knock off BC.
> 
> Tennessee is so damn dirty. Good to see Major Wingate get his mouth shut. What an idiot.


Repped if I could rep. Craig Smith is just a great college player. Man he's abusing Montana.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

TM said:


> Williams does like that after nearly every rebound. To ignore the fact that guys grab at him and ball after nearly every rebound and to imply he was at fault for doing that is the height of bias... Hall's fault for running too close to him... You come up with a better work for "pivoting" and I'll use it.


I'm speechless. I really hope you are on Coach K's payroll for writing stuff like this.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Hate all you want. 1) You know I'm right. 2) You know I'll admite if Duke's wrong. 3) You should also know I won't back down to your crap.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Where you at - Why does you AIM say you're away?


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

TM said:


> Hate all you want. You know I'm right, and you also know I won't back down to your crap.


Are you kidding me? Shelden Williams swung his elbows and hit a guy. A guy that, as far as I can remember, wasn't even pressuring the ball. It should have been a foul, and it was a dangerous play. You know you are just drinking the cool aid...


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Extending your elbows and swinging with intent on making contact - yes, that is a foul. Saying that Williams was doing that is just stupid and shows your hate for Duke. His elbows were in, he was looking in the opposite direction, and Hall ran by him. Don't make it always sound like the Duke guy has intent on hurting his opponent by doing something cheap. Ya, every team does it from time to time, but Duke doesn't do it every game. I know that's hard for you to believe.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

TM said:


> Extending your elbows and swinging with intent on making contact - yes, that is a foul. Saying that Williams was doing that is just stupid and shows your hate for Duke. His elbows were in, he was looking in the opposite direction, and Hall ran by him. Don't make it always sound like the Duke guy has intent on hurting his opponent by doing something keep. Ya, every team does it from time to time, but Duke doesn't do it every game. I know that's hard for you to believe.


I specifically stated that he didn't mean to do it...doesn't mean it wasn't a foul, and somewhat dirty. Karl Malone supporters used this same argument. I know it is hard for you to believe that a Duke player is anything but a perfect sportsman...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

BC is about to put this puppy to bed. Montana is out of gas.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Rice is really stepped up for BC in the second half of this game...CBS switches to more competitive game


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Way too early for the Illini to put Washington in the bonus.
Gotta watch that.

6 point game now.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Jonathan Watters said:


> I know it is hard for you to believe that a Duke player is anything but a perfect sportsman...


 :no: That's low, JW, and you know it. You also know that I admit their faults as individuals and as a whole. Low, very low.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

It isn't low at all. It is low to claim that Mike Hall is at fault for running up the court and claiming that Shelden Williams has every right to elbow him.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

You call out people for twisting their words, so I'll do the same...

I'm using "it's Hall fault for running to close" in the same ridiculous way that you're saying Shelden Williams was elbowing him. I'm not claiming it's Hall's fault for making a bigger deal than it was by ating like he got wrongfully hit.

I don't think you understand this. Using your elbows to clear out is a foul. Twisting and pivoting with your elbows stationary is not. BTW, if this elbow was so bad, why didn't he fall on the ground? After all, Williams is a big guy, and he made contact with his body? Apparently, not much. And the officials recognized that and that's why they didn't call anything.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I'm just not buying this "elbows stationary" garbage. The fact that he pivoted while swinging his elbows makes it worse, and more dangerous. Karl Malone injured players his entire career pulling this stuff. But because its Shelden, its apparently OK...just like it is OK for Greg Paulus to pump his fist in the face of an opponent...

Keep in mind, I was only replying to Diable's comment about George Washington attempting to injure Duke players...I understand that this stuff happens over the course of a game.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Big Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaybayyyyyyyy


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

A&M is hanging around.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Washington/Illinois are tied at 62 with 1:22 left in the 2nd.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

What a streaky game. Washington was ready to put it away early, and then was on the verge of falling apart. The Illini looked really good in transition, but have struggled in the halfcourt all season.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Jonathan Watters said:


> But because its Shelden, its apparently OK...


Greg Paulus was dumb for doing that. I thought the two of us already discussed that. What's the point in bringing it up again?

This is coaching basketball, JW. After you grab a defensive rebound, what should you do with the ball? ..... Hopefully you said to yourself, "Chin it." Now, let's think, where are your elbows when you chine the basketball? .... Hopefully you don't tuck them in, otherwise anyone will come up to you and either take it from you or will grab it and cause a jump ball. Those elbows are sticking straight out. And yes, you can pivot and turn with them out. If you start swining youur elbows, that's NOT a foul. It's a _technical_ foul (at least in high school, that's how it's generally called. I saw a guy get tossed once for it.).

You coach your players any different, and your a garbage coach.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

call it now, Illinois sending this into OT or now? And who gets the final shot?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

i was gonna call both those. valiant effort, Illini


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Jonathan Watters said:


> What a streaky game. Washington was ready to put it away early, and then was on the verge of falling apart. The Illini looked really good in transition, but have struggled in the halfcourt all season.



Yep, we just get horribly stagnant in the halfcourt, even on the last position when we had a chance, down one point, no one was even moving off the ball.

We screwed ourselves with the foul situation, I've never seen them do so poorly in that regard. They were in the bonus with 9 minutes left, that's horrible.

Dee misses at the buzzer, game.
Congrats to Washington, Roy is a stud.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Dee misses the three at the buzzer.

Washington advances to the Sweet 16.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Jeesh Washington in the Sweet 16...I still think they are the most overrated team in the country.What does this say about the Illini?Brandon Roy is definitely a player though.Without him Washington wouldn't be an NIT team.

p.s *ACC 6-0 *


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Diable said:


> Jeesh Washington in the Sweet 16...I still think they are the most overrated team in the country.What does this say about the Illini?Brandon Roy is definitely a player though.Without him Washington wouldn't be an NIT team.
> 
> p.s *ACC 6-0 *


Basically Illinois = Dee/Augustine. Both dont show up this happens.. It's ok but gotta hurt for Dee to suck as much as he did today.. Thought we shoulda went to Augustine more but oh well..

CONGRATS WASHINGTON!

Despite the loss, I really enjoyed the careers of Dee and Augie and they are gonna be missed deeply next year..


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Washington isn't overrated. They are one of the hottest teams in the country, and unlike last year, they actually play defense. Offensively, they have quite a few weapons. I don't see them beating UConn without a heroic effort from Roy, but he is certainly capable of those.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Jonathan Watters said:


> I specifically stated that he didn't mean to do it...doesn't mean it wasn't a foul, and somewhat dirty. Karl Malone supporters used this same argument. I know it is hard for you to believe that a Duke player is anything but a perfect sportsman...


Shelden chinned the ball and pivoted. Period. Go back and look at the damn tape. He didn't even see the guy behind him.

You can give me crap all you want about being a Duke homer. But TM is one of the most reasonable and level-headed posters I've ever known on this site, and I think a lot of people would agree with me.

It's interesting to see that I'm not the only one that you use the "you're a Duke fan" argument as a crutch against.

And BTW, Shelden is one of the more perfect sportsman that I've ever seen at Duke.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

LSU needs to put the Aggies away...now.

Illinois...


----------



## tha supes (Aug 12, 2003)

UW / UConn could be a VERY interesting game...

Huskies vs Huskies.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Joseph Jones' offensive fouls have really taken him out of this ball game. Billy Gillispie needs to bite the bullet and ride him till the Finish. No need to save him if you can't catch up.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Acie Law wow.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

The Truth said:


> Shelden chinned the ball and pivoted. Period. Go back and look at the damn tape. He didn't even see the guy behind him.


I agree he didn't see the guy. He still swung his elbows, and if you do it enough, you're going to hit somebody. At that time, it's not the fault of the guy that gets nailed. Hall was ticked, and he had a right to be. It was by far the most dangerous play in the game. Hall didnt have the right to cheap shot Greg Paulus


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Tyrus Thomas with the _sick_ block in transition, only for the ball to fall to Pompey's hands, and he converts the AND 1.

Holy Moses...we have a tie game.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

tie game....Is that you screaming at your TV joshua?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Hell of a game.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

horrible shot selection and it still went in! A&M by 2


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Acie Law IV (that's right the 4th) is making a name for himself.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

straight ice water in those veins


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I still don't know why teams go for 3 down 2, but man LSU big SHOT.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Damn that was a tough shot...On both ends.A&M needs someone to make a play really fast if they want to roll down Peachtree next week.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Crazy game. LSU up by 1, with 3.9 ticks left in the 2nd.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Don't think that was exactly what Billy Gillespie drew up in the timeout


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Duke beware. There's a big baby coming.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

HKF said:


> Duke beware. There's a big baby coming.


I have LSU meeting Texas in the Elite 8. Believe it or not, I'm in the top 10 in a 50-person pool.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Why in the world am I seeing UCLA-Bama... BTW, why are most people downplaying UCLA? They look great so far.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

LSU won't make it past Duke. Coach K versus John Brady = biggest mismatch in NCAA history.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

too bad the players are the ones who decide it. McRoberts / Williams vs. Thomas / Davis = big vs. VERY big

BTW, that PG matchup will be stellar too.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

TM said:


> Why in the world am I seeing UCLA-Bama... BTW, why are most people downplaying UCLA? They look great so far.


Because they are really lacking on the inside and their best players are very young.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

What the hell was that Morrision? He should've gotten a technical for that.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Stupid Technical foul by Killingsworth. He's killing his team.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

If this is Killingsworth's last game I don't think he gets drafted.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Zags pulling away.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Man, I didn't realize Indiana was so reliant on 3's. Too bad this team doesn't have DJ White.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HKF, how bout you come talk about this game in the GU-IU game thread. that way i don't have to keep going back and forth. :biggrin:


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Just wondering - if Morrison had made contact with his bows after securing that rebound and "pivoting"... a foul?


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

TM said:


> Just wondering - if Morrison had made contact with his bows after securing that rebound and "pivoting"... a foul?


Every time.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I am 6-0 today. Yeaaah!

Gonzaga should make me 7-0. Hopefully Bama can come back...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I know it doesnt mean much but thought I'd bring this up to do it..

Free Throws: Washington 28-39; Illinois 9-11
Fouls: Washington 17; Illinois 28

Free Throws: Gonzaga 32-41; Indiana 2-6
Fouls: Gonzaga 14; Indiana 28

Very strange though..


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

1) conspiracy vs. the B10
2) that's what IU gets for not going to the basket once the ENTIRE night... ok maybe an exaggeration, but they settled for way too many jumpers from 3


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Indiana committed a lot of fouls.It's generally caused by playing bad defense and they were just awful today...

Alabama just missed a FT to tie it....Aflalo hits the trey UCLA up 4


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

FWIW, I thought Gonzaga got the benefit from the stripes tonight. But it is pretty clear that the "Gonzaga is a fraud" talk was off base. This team hasn't played its best basketball yet, and has a very good chance to win against UCLA or Alabama.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Bama still has a shot.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Honestly I looked at the weakness of their pod and wondered if the NCAA (cough CBS) did not really want Gonzaga to advance.Xavier and Indiana isn't exactly the road to perdition.

Damn UCLA's cheerleaders are not bad to look at


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

TM said:


> 1) conspiracy vs. the B10
> 2) that's what IU gets for not going to the basket once the ENTIRE night... ok maybe an exaggeration, but they settled for way too many jumpers from 3


well, in all fairness, every time they went to the rack, they missed a lay up.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Jonathan Watters said:


> FWIW, I thought Gonzaga got the benefit from the stripes tonight. But it is pretty clear that the "Gonzaga is a fraud" talk was off base. This team hasn't played its best basketball yet, and has a very good chance to win against UCLA or Alabama.


Shoot 30+ 3-pointers, and you obviously don't _want_ to shoot free throws. I thought the officiating was fine. Mike Davis just can't coach, and the Hoosiers just can't play.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

whew. What a close game that probably shouldnt have been THAT close (we missed a TON of FTs and the refs made some poor calls). In the end it all worked out. We have to improve our zone offense a bit.......we're hitting 3s but we cant seem to penetrate all that well. Our bigs are underrated, if one more person says our big guys are bad i'm gonna slap them.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

HKF said:


> Duke beware. There's a big baby coming.


The Duke-LSU game has a lot better matchups then I first thought. If we can get them like a night where they faced Southern and let Williams and Redick get there usual without much contribution we might have a shot.

Geaux Tigers!


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

DaBruins said:


> whew. What a close game that probably shouldnt have been THAT close (we missed a TON of FTs and the refs made some poor calls). In the end it all worked out. We have to improve our zone offense a bit.......we're hitting 3s but we cant seem to penetrate all that well. Our bigs are underrated, if one more person says our big guys are bad i'm gonna slap them.


Mbah a Moute is going to be an excellent player (heck he already is), he plays much bigger than he is...


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Diable said:


> Honestly I looked at the weakness of their pod and wondered if the NCAA (cough CBS) did not really want Gonzaga to advance.Xavier and Indiana isn't exactly the road to perdition.


What, did you expect from a 14 seed? You expected a standout team. Xavier seemed like a more then fair test at 14. 

Indiana was fairly seeded as a six (perhaps they could have been a seven)

But then again have Tennessee and Iowa as the 2,3 seeds in your bracket.... No comment.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Tennessee was in the Washington Bracket with UNC and UConn.Wichita St sent their overrated asses back down I-40 West kicking cans.Texas is the 2 seed in the Atlanta Bracket...Which would you prefer JN?


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

on the iu vs gonzaga game it was pretty ironic that the team(without morrison)played their best game of the year(my opinion), they had a distinct height advantage inside which got them to the line, i thought mallon,knight,pargo,j.p. were all great, back to the fouls another irony is that morrison got hacked several times without a foul being called. a big sigh of relief to advance, now they can regroup and come in as the underdogs, i think they play better in that setting. dont expect another down game from morrison, as a matter of fact i think he had an extra gear there last night that he didnt need to use, best zags win in some time. life is good.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Block Party!


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Ohio State is in real trouble here.


----------

